# Schramm Bottling & Ice Mfg Co.



## The Bottleman (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey guys, im having trouble finding any info on this bottle. It is embossed Schramm Bottling and Ice Mfg. Co. in a horseshoe shape across the front. inside the horseshoe it says Trade Mark. The word Trade is at the top of the horseshoe, underneath it is two embossed bottles and under them is the word mark. Underneath the entire horseshoe shape it is embossed Farmington & Elvins, MO. I will post pictures soon thanks for any info you can find.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 23, 2011)

Happy New Bottle, Falcon,

 "The information, filed on December 8,1915, avers that the local option law was adopted in St. Francois county, outside of the corporate limits of the city of Farmington, on July 17, 1915, and was in full force and effect In said territory at the time mentioned in the information; and charges that the defendant, on November 9, 1915, In the county aforesaid, and outside of the corporate limits of Farmington, unlawfully sold certain Intoxicating liquors, to wit, 48 bottles of beer, for the sum of $2.90, contrary to the form of the statute, etc.
 The cause was tried upon an agreed statement of facts which recites that on November 9, 1915, the defendant was in the employ of the Schramm Bottling & Ice Manufacturing Company, a copartnership, "engaged in selling beer in wholesale lots or by the case or keg, in each sale the amount of beer being five gallons or in excess thereof," in the city of Elvins, St. Francois county; that upon the said date of the alleged offense charged in the information, defendant, acting as the agent of the Schramm Bottling & Ice Manufacturing Company, sold a case of beer, containing five gallons or more, in the original package, for the sum of $2.90, in the town of Elvins, in St. Francois county, and outside of the corporate limits of Farmington; that Elvins was and still is a city of the fourth class, having "the right to provide by ordinance for the issuance of the license hereinafter mentioned"; that the said Schramm Bottling & Ice Manufacturing Company, for whom the defendant acted as agent in making said sale, '"had secured on the 1st day of November, 1914, and again on November 1, 1915, a merchant's license from the collector of the revenue of St. Francois county, Mo., to vend goods, wares, and merchandise, for the period of one year from the said 1st day of November of each year respectively"; and that on August 21, 1915, said firm duly filed with the clerk of the county court an aflidavlt not to adulterate the liquors bought and sold by it either at its place of business in Elvins or at its place of business in Farmington, and duly gave bond to the state of Missouri, "conditioned upon the faithful performance of th,e terms of said affidavit"; that
 on the day of June, 1915, "pursuant to the city ordinance, there was issued to said Schramm Bottling & Ice Manufacturing Company a license for beer depot for the period of one year from said date..." From.

 They were also in the Dairy business as Schramm Creamery Co. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



From.




From.

 Wholesale Groceries, as well:  "A young man of splendid business intelligence and enterprise is Emil Charles Schramm, manager of 'the Schramm Wholesale Grocery Company, of Flat River, an important and flourishing concern with capital stock estimated at forty thousand dollars. He is .also connected with one of Saint Francois largest monetary institutions, the Miners & Merchants Bank, being a stockholder and director in the same. Mr. Schramm is a native of Sainte Genevieve county, Missouri, his birth having occurred within the boundaries of that neighboring county May 11, 1881. His father, Henry Schramm, was born in Germany, March 22, 1843. He secured his education in the rightly famed schools of that country and like so many German youths of his generation, served an apprenticeship as a baker. At the age of
 nineteen years he came to America and located in Sainte Genevieve county, Missouri, but did not pursue the trade he had learned. instead securing land and devoting his energies to the great basic industry. He early established a household by marriage, the young woman to become his bride being Miss Phillipine Herter, of Sainte Genevieve county, daughter of Henry Herter. To their union were born twelve children, of whom ten survive at the present time, Emil C., the immediate subject of this review, being the ninth in order of birth..." From.

 "HENRY A. SCHRAMM, HEAD OF PIONEER FAMILY, DIED THURSDAY, NOV. 30 --
 Henry A. Schramm, Sr., who has made his home in Farmington for the past few years, died at his home Thursday evening, November 30, at 7:30 o'clock. He was 80 years, 8 months and 8 days of age. He died of apoplexy, having suffered the stroke two days previous to his death. He had a severe attack of illness a year and a half ago with a complication of diseases. At this time, he was confined to his bed for a period of three months. He rallied and had been able to be up and about for a year.
 Henry A. Schramm was born in Hanover, Germany, March 22, 1843. He spent his boyhood and early youth in that country, coming to America with his parents, at the age of 16. The family came directly to Ste. Genevieve, settling at Weingarten, thus becoming one of the pioneer families of this section of the country. He spent the greater part of his life in the pursuit of farming, in Ste. Genevieve County, and later in St. Francois County, having left his farm three years ago to move to Farmington.
 In his early young manhood, he was united in marriage to Miss Phillipine Herter of Ste. Genevieve County. To this union twelve children were born. Two of them preceeded their father in death. The surviving children are Misses Emma, Lena, Louise, Mary and Henrietta, all at home; Fred and Emile, of Farmington; Herman, of Flat River; Henry of Festus; and Albert of St. Louis. He is also survived by his aged wife, who has been an invalid for a number of years. He has a host of other relatives in this section of the state..." From.

 "A spur was added to bring the line down East College Street to Middle Street, where it moved sought to Harrison Street.  There it served the Schramm Ice and Creamery Co., and its coal bins, the Farmington Milling Co. (the old mill next to the swimming pool that was razed in 1978) and Lang and Brothers wagon works." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 Big family of industrious folks. From the looks of the milks, the dairy operated long after the beer business. Here's hoping you'll stick up some photos soon.


----------



## jvharp (Jan 23, 2011)

I think I have one of those. Actually, there are two of those bottles, one a crown top, the other a hutch. I have them both but my hutch is rough. I have done a little research on the Schramm bottling company but I can't find a whole lot of dating information. I do know they operated for quite a few years because I have owned two of their milk bottles and I still have one or two Schramm deco soda bottles from Farmington. Oh yeah, almost forgot to mention that the Farmington location was located about three blocks from the house I live in now. One more thing, if yours is the hutch and is in good shape I might be interested in purchasing it from you if it is for sale.


----------



## The Bottleman (Jan 23, 2011)

Embossing on front


----------



## The Bottleman (Jan 23, 2011)

Bottom


----------



## The Bottleman (Jan 23, 2011)

Top


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Falcon,

 Cool beans, man! It's a crown with a coupla hutches!






 Top shelf!


----------



## jvharp (Jan 25, 2011)

That's a good looking bottle. That is the very bottle I thought it was. I have the crown like yours and I also have the hutch. Here's the hutch next to the crown.


----------



## jvharp (Jan 25, 2011)

hutch base


----------

